# Schizocephala bicornis



## psyconiko (Aug 27, 2011)

The species I wanted above all!


----------



## mantidsaresweet (Aug 27, 2011)

I really want some of those guys too!


----------



## ImTheBugFreak (Aug 27, 2011)

Very cool The spices I have now T. Graminis look a lot alike.


----------



## psyconiko (Aug 27, 2011)

Bio51Hazard said:


> Very cool The spices I have now T. Graminis look a lot alike.


I also have T. graminis but beside the fact that they are both "grass mantid" they are not that similar.

Check a picture of an adult S. bicornis(the ones from Igor!),it looks so unreal!!


----------



## mantidsaresweet (Aug 27, 2011)

Are you raising this species right now Nikkko?


----------



## psyconiko (Aug 27, 2011)

I am trying to  .I have 14 nymphs, turned L2 a few days ago.


----------



## mantidsaresweet (Aug 27, 2011)

Awesome!! Good Luck with them  

Oh and send some over to the US too :lol: !


----------



## bobericc (Aug 28, 2011)

very nice, wish you luck!


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Aug 28, 2011)

they look so alien, good luck!


----------



## naeff002 (Aug 28, 2011)

I'm looking for these animals a long time. I really like them a lot, it's one of my favorite


----------



## Precarious (Aug 28, 2011)

Awesome! I hope to have some of these soon.


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Aug 29, 2011)

do you have any more pictures Nikkko? i really enjoy looking at them.


----------



## psyconiko (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Sep 3, 2011)

Awesome! how big are they?


----------



## psyconiko (Sep 6, 2011)

Quite large for L2!2,5cm easy!


----------



## ismart (Sep 6, 2011)

Nikkko said:


> Quite large for L2!2,5cm easy!


I cant seem to remeber. What is was the adult average size?


----------



## Tijl (Nov 24, 2011)

How is it going with them? I got some nymphs in a couple days ago, but Ididn't have them before and can't seem to find anything about the best conditions.. How are you keeping them?


----------



## guapoalto049 (Nov 24, 2011)

ismart said:


> I cant seem to remeber. What is was the adult average size?


Around 13 cm.


----------



## chrisnoahdana (Nov 24, 2011)

Ive just got my first ooth from India Ive had these guys once before but ended up with a small hatch of just 4 all were males  , This is a second ooth laid by its mommy and the first hatched so Im in luck  There a very friendly sp and even have some color as adults pink,green  and they can be still ,and just spring like a grasshopper  , Good luck Nikko maybe we can switch some stock if all go's well here  another fav of mine also!!! very hard to sex with out a eye loop but live ok together like heterochieta sp......


----------



## psyconiko (Nov 28, 2011)




----------



## yen_saw (Nov 29, 2011)

Nice looking bunch! All the best to you. I had to keep changing the cage when keeping this species, they grow so much longer with every molt.


----------



## psyconiko (Nov 30, 2011)

yen_saw said:


> Nice looking bunch! All the best to you. I had to keep changing the cage when keeping this species, they grow so much longer with every molt.


I followed your posts regarding this species.I give them 14 to 15 hours of light.They also need lot of heat and light.


----------



## dragon (Dec 2, 2011)

Remarkable creatures! Am I correct in assuming they require small prey even as adults?


----------



## psyconiko (Dec 3, 2011)

I see what you mean.But do not get fooled by their tiny raptorial arms :cowboy: .I am sure they would catch some larger preys(see Theosprotia graminis).


----------



## yen_saw (Dec 7, 2011)

Yes they are capable of holding on to some large prey. I gave this adult female a good size B. lateralis and she had no problem holding to it.


----------



## minard734 (Dec 7, 2011)

Impressive!!! VERY! Quite jealous of these wonderful mantids. Who provided these? I'd love to get some after Christmas when I have more money  .


----------

